Ask HN: What are the craziest war stories you've ever come across? - karsinkk
======
gradschool
During the cold war there was a story to the effect that Digital Equipment
Corporation had a security feature in its VAX minicomputers that disabled them
in the eastern hemisphere by sensing their longitude. That was before our
current GPS infrastructure was operational.

